# Where Do You Keep Your Outback?



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

We are picking up a 26rs in a few weeks and I told my wife I dont want it in front of my house. So a friend of mine who owns a lot of property said I can store it at his place and I said fine, and made the decision to make the purchase based on the fact that I could park it someplace other than my house. The problem ishe lives about 35 minutes away and if we use the outback as much as I expect (every other weekend) it may be a pain making the trip to go get and drop it off after the weekend. So I guess I have come to the conclusion that it will probably be parked in my driveway for the majority of the summer. I live in a pretty decent neighborhood and I am sure I may get some negative feedback from my neighbors, so I guess I was wondering how many of you park these things in your yard?

Dose anybody kep it at a storage facility? If yes, how expensive is it?

Thanks,


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

After reading this, I sound like I am a bit pretensious, I am really not, but the problem is we do not have that much space in our front yard to park it with out it taking up the whole driveway.

I guess I am just looking for some feedback.

Thanks,


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=7369&hl=

Here is a link to another thread about this.

Hope it helps.

action


----------



## Rocky in La. (Feb 14, 2006)

We live in a gated Apartment complex, so the outback is down the road a bit in a storage lot 10 min away, gated, 24 hr. access, uncovered, no elect. $35.00/month. Hope we can find a home soon with a large driveway/yard to park it. apartment living


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

to heck with the neighbors. park it in the driveway!!

scott


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

stapless said:


> to heck with the neighbors. park it in the driveway!!
> 
> scott
> [snapback]90309[/snapback]​


Dat's wat I'm talkin' bout!









We poured concrete next to the house.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unless you have some lousy neighbors, in conversation let them know you are storing it 35 miles away but when you have plans for multiple weekends it will be in the driveway. This way they know it is not your permanent parking place.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a turn around L in my driveway, and that's where the Outback lives, when it's not in the Outback that is...

My DW's hobby is looking at houses, so she always comes home from an open saying, oh you should see this place, it's wonderful. The first word out of my mouth is .....does it have room to park the camper, and are there any neighborhood rules preventing me from parking my property on my property. Usually ends the conversation about moving real quick. The last thing I want to do is actually pay to store my camper, especially when I have .92 acre of perfectly good space surrounding my house.

I did store it in the back yard the first year we had it, but after too many close calls with the gate to the yard, and too many wheels spinning and chewing up the grass, it has found it's home in the driveway.

Tim


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Father-in-laws estate, has dump station and electricity in back yard. Perfect!


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

We store ours in a farmers "shed" which is where everyone else in our little community stores their trailers. It's $35 per month with no amenities but it suits us.
We live in the frozen north so no one takes their trailer out before the middle of April anyway.

Mike action


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

mnolan said:


> We are picking up a 26rs in a few weeks and I told my wife I dont want it in front of my house. So a friend of mine who owns a lot of property said I can store it at his place and I said fine, and made the decision to make the purchase based on the fact that I could park it someplace other than my house. The problem ishe lives about 35 minutes away and if we use the outback as much as I expect (every other weekend) it may be a pain making the trip to go get and drop it off after the weekend. So I guess I have come to the conclusion that it will probably be parked in my driveway for the majority of the summer. I live in a pretty decent neighborhood and I am sure I may get some negative feedback from my neighbors, so I guess I was wondering how many of you park these things in your yard?
> 
> Dose anybody kep it at a storage facility? If yes, how expensive is it?
> 
> ...


I am not sure where you live, but I know here there is a city ordinance that says you can not leave it in the front yard. I am lucky in the fact I have have access on the side of my house with a double gate (4 whole inches on both sides when backing in). I only mention this so you are aware in case someone comes knocking and tells you to move it.









Another thing to think about is critters eating wires and such. I live in kind of a rural area (kind of weird that have that stupid ordinance) and we have a heck of a time with cotten tails eating or vehicles. So far they ate our Dodge Grand Caravan twice and my Bronco once. The first one with the Dodge was the most expensive ($150) the others were cheaper. But now I regularly top the hoods to make sure nothing is living in there.







I know the bottom is sealed on the OB but when I was crawling under there a couple of days ago I noted all kind of wiring.

Other than a shotgun - does anyone know how to keep rodents away form my vehicles? I have used the pellet gun - and it is okay - but I wonder if there is another way.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I park the OB next to my detached garage along with my father's boat. The parking area is set back from the street about 100 feet and covered on the side and rear by trees and brush. DW insists that she not see it from the house, so both trailers are back from the front of the garage 5 or 6 feet.

Although there are no ordinances, none of the neighbors complain, I have planted some pines and plan to build a fence and gate in front to hide them a little more.

I also have full hookups, in case we have guests, or I'm in the doghouse for some unknown reason.

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

DuaneEllison said:


> mnolan said:
> 
> 
> > We are picking up a 26rs in a few weeks and I told my wife I dont want it in front of my house.Â So a friend of mine who owns a lot of property said I can store it at his place and I said fine, and made the decision to make the purchase based on the fact that I could park it someplace other than my house.Â The problem ishe lives about 35 minutes away and if we use the outback as much as I expect (every other weekend) it may be a pain making the trip to go get and drop it off after the weekend.Â So I guess I have come to the conclusion that it will probably be parked in my driveway for the majority of the summer. I live in a pretty decent neighborhood and I am sure I may get some negative feedback from my neighbors, so I guess I was wondering how many of you park these things in your yard?Â
> ...


I don't know of a better way. But, I also don't know of a more fun way.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

h2oman said:


> I don't know of a better way. But, I also don't know of a more fun way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Now that's just wrong!


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, looks like a mixed bag in here. I guess it depends on where you live. I think I'll research how much a place to store it locally will cost. But the more I think about it, what a better way to compliment any house than a new Outback in the driveway









Thanks again!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

DuaneEllison said:


> mnolan said:
> 
> 
> > We are picking up a 26rs in a few weeks and I told my wife I dont want it in front of my house. So a friend of mine who owns a lot of property said I can store it at his place and I said fine, and made the decision to make the purchase based on the fact that I could park it someplace other than my house. The problem ishe lives about 35 minutes away and if we use the outback as much as I expect (every other weekend) it may be a pain making the trip to go get and drop it off after the weekend. So I guess I have come to the conclusion that it will probably be parked in my driveway for the majority of the summer. I live in a pretty decent neighborhood and I am sure I may get some negative feedback from my neighbors, so I guess I was wondering how many of you park these things in your yard?
> ...


We have a few acres and use little plugin ultrasonic varmint thingys. They work for rabbits, field mice, etc. It doesn't work for deer and pets.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We keep ours on my parents property. No cost and was able to put up a LARGE tent to ensure its somewhat protected from the weather all year round.


----------

